

The founding story of SanDisk - billconan
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-founding-story-of-sandisk-a-business-built-by-immigrants-2015-3

======
DigitalSea
This is a really inspirational story. I think tenacity is a trait severely
lacking from modern day founders of startups and most businesses. People like
Steve Jobs had it, but I think the landscape is so different nowadays that it
has become almost too easy to start a business. People don't have to struggle
like they once did to get access to opportunities.

~~~
drussell
Agreed - the barriers to entry are so much lower than they used to be. I
think, overall, it's a good thing, but the companies that have to really grind
to get where they are usually end up in a better position I think.

